# Button



## Blackylein (1. April 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Button, kann aber das gewünscht Objekt nirgendwo finden.
 Es soll so ein Button für eine Navigation sein die links angeordnet ist. In der Form so ca. wie ein B. 
 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

 MFG
 Carina


----------



## ShadowMan (6. April 2005)

Hi Carina!

Ich würde dir ja wirklich gerne helfen, aber hättest du vielleicht ein paar mehr Infos? Oder ne kleine Skizze, damit man sich was drunter vorstellen kann? Was meinst du mit Suche? Hast du es schonmal irgendwo gesehn? Wenn ja, was war es für eine Seite?

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## Blackylein (6. April 2005)

Hi!

 Klar hab ich so was schon mal gesehen aber wie immer kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern wo.
 also ich möchte links Buttons anbringen so auf die Art wie in einem Wörterbuch
 im Grundprinzip ist es ein Rechteck nur auf der rechten Seite ist es gewellt, wie ein B 

 ich mach mal eine kleine Skizze
 sie ist in Paint gezeichnet, deshalb kann ich keine gscheiten wellen machen aber so in der Art sollte es aussehen
 die Skizze ist die ganze Seite mit den Buttons links


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. April 2005)

Schau doch mal bei den Photoshop-Tutorials hier bei tutorials.de vorbei - es hat ein paar coole Button-Tutorials von Martin Schäfer, die kannst du ja verwenden und am Ende einfach die linke Rundung löschen.


----------



## Blackylein (6. April 2005)

Hi!

 Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war Metallbutton von Martin Schaefer, das hilft mir allerdings nicht weiter weil der Metallbutton rund war.
 Kannst du mir bitte einen direktlink schreiben?

 THX!


----------

